# [A] Blackmoore: "Void Zone" sucht noch Mitglieder



## Cribmaster (18. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

 

Die Gilde "Void Zone" sucht noch weitere (raidfähige) Mitglieder für den aktuellen Content (NHC sowie HC).

Wir raiden aktuell immer Freitags sowie meist optional an einem weiteren, variierenden Tag zum "ID verbrauchen".

 

Wir sind ein netter Haufen welcher schon seit einigen Jahren zusammen durch Azeroth zieht und sich regelmäßig 1x im Jahr zum Gildentreffen zusammenfindet.

 

Ein TS Server ist natürlich vorhanden und wird gern verwendet.

 

Falls du Interesse hast, melde dich doch hier oder ingame bei "Cribmaster" oder "Darimdos".


----------

